# Taylor County Lease Looking for 1 member



## jwool (Apr 10, 2018)

Trophy lease in Taylor County seeking one member. 160 acres of clear cut.  It was cut in January. Excellent deer, turkey, and the occasional hog. One doe and three mature bucks per membership. Family membership no guests until December. Currently no camp site.  Member must live at least an hour away.  Only two total members.  We have harvested 7 bucks in the last 4 years (110-148). $1100 Please send me a PM if interested.

Thanks,

James

A few of the bucks that we have had on camera in the last 4 years.  Several of these were harvested.


----------



## rance56 (Apr 10, 2018)

are there any trees left?


----------



## ppelaez (Apr 10, 2018)

Three bucks?  How does that square with the statewide DNR imposed limit of two bucks?


----------



## jwool (Apr 10, 2018)

There are no trees left.  The land is not flat, so you won't be able to see the entire lease from one location. Each member will have approximately 80 acres to themselves.  This is a family membership. Three bucks and one doe shared between family members and guests.  We normally see 3-5 bucks for every doe.  We have tried not to harvest any does (2 in 4 seasons) and this has helped keep the bucks around the property during the rut.  We normally see plenty of deer.


----------



## jwool (Apr 11, 2018)

A few more pictures


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 11, 2018)

Pm sent..


----------



## Chinchbug (Jan 5, 2019)

jwool said:


> Trophy lease in Taylor County seeking one member. 160 acres of clear cut.  It was cut in January. Excellent deer, turkey, and the occasional hog. One doe and three mature bucks per membership. Family membership no guests until December. Currently no camp site.  Member must live at least an hour away.  Only two total members.  We have harvested 7 bucks in the last 4 years (110-148). $1100 Please send me a PM if interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Where in taylor county . I'm currently hunting with a club off prosperity church road . The main lease is between 19 and jay rd . Looking for something close to have a view change . Plan staying here just would like to have place to let deer walk and see them next yr .


----------



## cdrideout (Feb 23, 2019)

Curious if still available. Please call 863-944-5727


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2019)

@jwool has not been on in a while. If you want thread opened PM kmckinnie.


----------

